# Booster un iMac Tournesol avec un nouveau disque dur ?



## titieos (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Voila je me pose la question de l'avenir de mon iMac Tournesol G4.
Je m'en sert tous les jours  pour faire de l'internet, écouter et gérer la musique dans la salon et même pour jouer de temps en temps (Worl of Goo qui tourne impécablement dessus).

Voici les caractéristiques :
 - G4 1,25Ghz
 - 1Go de ram
 - 80Go de DD
 - Airport
 - Geforce FX 5200 
 - écran 17" etc

Il tourne sur Tiger (pas besoin de Léopard pour ce que j'en fais)
Même si il tourne plutôt bien ça lui arrive d'être un peu poussif de temps en temps.
Je me demandais si le fait de lui mettre un nouveau disque dur pourrait ou non lui mettre un coup de fouet ? Son disque de 80Go est d'origine et doit avoir 5-6ans, il n'a que 2Mo de cache, est-ce qu'un model récent de 500Go avec 8/16Mo de cache changerait vraiment quelque chose ?
Je vais également profiter de l'ouverture de la bête pour lui mettre 2Go de ram même si ça ne changera pas grand chose pour le moment vu que je n'occupe presque jamais le Go de ram actuel.

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## pickwick (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,
alors pour le disque dur il faut savoir que le problème sur ces imacs est qu'il faut vraiment faire attention au refroidissement du disque dur et à bien remettre de la pâte thermique au remontage. Sinon le mac s'éteindra cause surchauffe.
Un disque 7200 Tr/mn t'apportera un peu plus de rapidité mais cela ne sera pas toujours flagrant non plus.
La RAM est limitée à 1, 25 sur ce type de mac sauf à bidouiller à l'intérieur et à changer la RAM qui est sur la carte interne du mac, non accessible par la trappe extérieure.
Alors.... je pense qu'il est préférable d'utiliser (et de démarrer) sur un disque externe FW400, ce sera moins cher, plus prudent et avec d'aussi bons résultats.


----------



## titieos (19 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour la réponse.
Je me suis déjà documenté pour la procédure de démontage. C'est au final assez aisé, je pense donc démonter le mac en prenant bien soin de le remonter avec de la patte thermique (ça ne lui fera pas de mal de la patte thermique récente de meilleure qualité) et ainsi lui mettre 2Go de ram qu'il supporte sans soucis en changeant effectivement la barrette interne.
Je préfère changer le disque interne directement histoire d'avoir une machine tout en un pouvant facilement s'intégrer dans la salon, c'est ce que j'apprécie avec cet iMac et c'est vraiment top.
Concernant le disque l'actuel est déjà un 7200 trs mais je crois que depuis 6ans les disques on bien évolués et c'est surtout de ce côté la que j'espère du changement.
Ce qui est étrange c'est sur certaines pages internet assez lourdes le mac à du mal à scroller de façon fluide et je ne sais pas d'ou ça peut venir. J'entends tout le temps le disque dur tourner donc je me dis que ça vient peut être de ce niveau la (mise en cache ou quelque chose du genre je ne sais pas)


----------



## pismomaniaque (20 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir

tu as un très bon fil ici sur ces iMac G4
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/upgrade-imac-g4-ca-vaut-le-coup-165522.html

Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation d'internet, le problème vient de l'incapacité de la machine à gérer les multiples vidéo de publicité ou autres qui s'ouvrent dans les pages. Ca passe sur une ou deux pages mais lorsqu'il y en a plus c'est foutu. Alors mon conseil c'est de les mettre dans le doc en attente et d'en laisser le moins possible à l'affichage.


----------



## pickwick (20 Octobre 2009)

Le modèle qu'il a en 1,25 ghz n'aura pas trop ces problèmes avec les vidéos Flash. Ceci concerne surtout les modèles USB1 en 700, 800 Mhz.


----------



## ben206stras (20 Octobre 2009)

Lance-toi en mettant un nouveau disque dur 7200Tr/min, avec 16 Mo de mémoire tampon, et là, tu verras une différence. Si tu en trouves un avec 32Mo, ce sera encore meilleur.

Pour la RAM, une fois la bête ouverte, n'hésites pas à ajouter de la RAM et... à passer un bon coup d'aspirateur dans la machine !

J'aurai acheté un 1.25Ghz au lieu de mon 800, je n'aurais pas racheté mon powerbook après car le 1.25Ghz est, comme tu le dis, bien assez puissant pour une utilisation similaire à la tienne. Sachant aussi que le 1.25Ghz ferait tourner léopard à merveille 



EDIT : Le fait de passer à 2Go au lieu d'1, tu verras aussi tout de même la différence car le système travaillera avec les 2Go, même si tu as l'impression qu'avec 1 il se débrouille très bien tout seul


----------

